# Something cute?



## Purple_Q (Dec 14, 2009)

THIS does the soul good 

That's my 3 year old daughter playing the same system I was at her age; the Atari 2600 :e
She just loves Maze Craze.
  --Q


----------



## malexe (Dec 14, 2009)

now that is some cute little future geek :e


----------



## aragon (Dec 14, 2009)

Much better than an Xbox.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 15, 2009)

She's a beauty


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 15, 2009)

:e
Thanks by the by.

I hope she's my future geek. Right now, mind you age 3, I have her on a grape imac g3, OS 9.2.2
She knows how to boot up, put in cd-roms for her games, fire up the text editor to hammer jibberish on the keyboard, and type her own name. I didn't have the heart to start her off in anything Windows.

I'm going to put her hands into BSD when she gets a little older. She's going to know her "retro" though. You've never met anyone more obsessed with Atari related things than I ï¿½jr
It's what I had at that age afterall.
  --Q


----------



## darkshadow (Dec 15, 2009)

butfull


----------

